# TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket?



## onecrzyindian (Nov 30, 2006)

Is anyone running a TT225 aftermarket exhaust manifold? if so which ones? I am puting togeather a k04-20 kit on my GTI and am looking for a exhaust mani...which do you guys recommend that fit like OEM but high flow
anyone selling one? or selling an OEM exhaust mani?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (onecrzyindian)*

there isnt a aftermarket manifold. Plus for a ko4 you really dont need one. If you want better flow, you could hone it a bit but i doubt its worth the effort


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (onecrzyindian)*

No need, its a waste - if you want to worry about a new exhaust mani, get a bigger turbo


----------



## onecrzyindian (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (l88m22vette)*

I figured if i have to buy a new mani because my k03s mani isnt the same as the k04-20 so i would look into buying a high flow one now and get a few extra hp
is anyone selling their OEM mani? or lines?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (onecrzyindian)*

mki classifieds. They show up there pretty often


----------



## onecrzyindian (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (cincyTT)*

havent seen one for little while now..


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (onecrzyindian)*

I am currently doing my BT setup on my TT225Q. I will have the stock turbo with lines, mani and injectors for sale in about 15 days.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*

Everything works like diamond. My car has 60k on the clock.
Check my car here: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3858458


----------



## onecrzyindian (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiannosTT225Q Roadster* »_Everything works like diamond. My car has 60k on the clock.
Check my car here: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3858458


PM'd


----------



## freegeek (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (cincyTT)*

This is an aftermarket manifold for the TT.
JBS twin scroll
Fitting instructions here http://www.seatcupra.net/forum...42652


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (freegeek)*

he is looking for a stock manifold for his ko4, not mitsu flanged manifold.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (cincyTT)*

That manifold is sexy


----------



## onecrzyindian (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (l88m22vette)*

i am looking for a manifold for a k04-020 oem or aftermarket


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (onecrzyindian)*

THERE IS ONLY THE STOCK ONE. No company makes an AM K04-022 manifold because the 225s turbo is worse than any BT upgrade, i.e., its not worth it


----------



## onecrzyindian (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (l88m22vette)*

how is it worse?
also here is one i found, for 600...








http://dnperformance.com/catal...19411


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (onecrzyindian)*

For the same money get chipped. The point is that the 022 is simply too small a turbo for the effort to be worth it. If you want to go for it, I'd like to read about impressions (and a *cough* dyno), but its unnecessary, and money is better-spent for the 225 in other places.


----------



## onecrzyindian (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (l88m22vette)*

i havee a gti..so for me..it will put down about 265 whp..which is enough for me


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (onecrzyindian)*

If you don't have a K04 manifold at all and need to buy one, give that a try - post impressions as well


----------



## onecrzyindian (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (l88m22vette)*

haha I am thinking about it, i tried calling them today but never got a call back


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (onecrzyindian)*

^^ That might be a sign


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (onecrzyindian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onecrzyindian* »_i havee a gti..so for me..it will put down about 265 whp..which is enough for me 

Just because one person got 265whp doesnt mean you will. Most only put down 230-240whp range, its a tq turbo. Also that manifold probably hasnt been made in 2+ years now.


----------



## onecrzyindian (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 exhaust manifold OEM or Aftermarket? (cincyTT)*

which manifold? if you are talking about the DNP, they still sell it, its 600 dollars, they just redesigned it


----------

